# Hacking fogger to sync with prop?? - anyone have a how to?



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I stopped by Target last weekend and they had all Halloween items 75% off with several of the 400W foggers left. I picked up 4 foggers for $20. Trouble is these foggers are hard wired with only a on/off switch(flip switch for continous on or full off) for fog.

Can these be hacked for a timer, or to fire / synced with a prop, or should I just return them since they are limited to on/off operation???

For $20 ($5 each) it was hard to pass up.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure they can be hacked. Use the timing system of your choice, remembering that the fogger may not be ready to fire when the timer closes the switch. This will vary due to frequency of fogging and reheat times. If you are able to do some basic soldering, check out the PIR/timer I entered in the $20 Prop Challenge. I built and used 2 of these controllers this Halloween for PIR triggering of sound effects, and they worked perfectly all evening. The timer board does not have to be used with the PIR sensor; it can be triggered by a switch mat or a switch that is attached to a prop, so it can fire when the prop activates and run the fogger for a preset time.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I modified a Gemmy remote last year with a relay connected to a 9-volt wall wart. When the wall wart is powered up, the fogger fires. I just connected it to a remote control unit used for christmas lights. But as Otaku suggests, the relay could be connected to a prop controller.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/ScareFX/637/

`


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Great guys, that is what I was looking for. I thought what the heck for $5 each it was too easy not to pass them up. I almost bought more, but I got that "look" from the wife along with the rolling of the eyes.

Now if I can get that "rolling of the eyes" in my zombies I would be set.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I just use a 2" spring clamp to hold the button down, when the fogger is hot enough to fire it goes, simple. Just don't let the fogger run out of juice or it'll burn up.


----------

